# Hello from Norfolk



## Chris martin (Sep 20, 2017)

:wave::wave::wave::wave:Hi to everyone on this forum


----------



## Makzine (Sep 20, 2017)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## The laird (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi n welcome


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 20, 2017)

Hello from co antrim n/ireland,stay tuned in.:wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 20, 2017)

All the best people come from Norfolk!
Welcome to the forum


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 21, 2017)

We are based in Attleborough, where abouts are you?


----------



## Chris martin (Sep 21, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> All the best people come from Norfolk!
> Welcome to the forum





RoaminRog said:


> We are based in Attleborough, where abouts are you?



We're in fleggburgh, not many people seem to of heard of it but it's between Yarmouth and Acle.


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 27, 2017)

Chris martin said:


> We're in fleggburgh, not many people seem to of heard of it but it's between Yarmouth and Acle.



Oh yes, I know it. We lived at Sea Palling for about 30 years, but our daughter (who now lives at Attleborough) asked us if we could help with the grobs when she and her hubby were at work.
It gave us a chance to see the grandchildren, on a regular basis, so we moved and we found that we really quite enjoyed living in a town, rather than a village.
You will really enjoy this forum I think, there is so much info on here, and after a while you become one of the Community.
Will keep an eye out for your posts.
Best regards Rog.


----------



## LesleyKH (Sep 29, 2017)

Welcome.

We met in Norwich in the early 80s, and have been going to Happisburgh since then - first in a tent and now in the van.


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 3, 2017)

LesleyKH said:


> Welcome.
> 
> We met in Norwich in the early 80s, and have been going to Happisburgh since then - first in a tent and now in the van.



I lived at Happisburgh, in one of the bungalows on Beach Rd....... until it fell in the sea!


----------



## jeanette (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------

